

Ask HN: Is there a Cardmunch for resumes? - benvanderbeek

Does anyone know of a service similar to Cardmunch for getting resumes into a uniform data format?
======
ig1
There's a whole bunch of companies in this space, checkout this thread on
linkedin:

[http://www.linkedin.com/answers/hiring-human-
resources/staff...](http://www.linkedin.com/answers/hiring-human-
resources/staffing-recruiting/HRH_SFF/809761-9159873)

------
bigohms
Our startup, HireShot.com is. We are in the middle of a build and expect to
have first version to beta users in January. Sign up is on the site if you're
interested. <http://www.HireShot.com>

~~~
benvanderbeek
FYI the post-email-confirmation click through goes to <http://hireshot.com/>
which is a dead link for me.

